# Pintura y acabado de superficies.



## pppppo (Jul 10, 2018)

Grupos básicos de pinturas
Sintético :
                     Al agua: Lo he usado en el interior de la casa, secado rápido, buena resistencia,
                     buen acabado, muy flexible y buen poder cubritivo. Lo aplique con rodillo, hasta
                     ahora nunca con soplete, ojo que no se seque en un soplete, una vez que seca no
                     hay diluyente. 

Al solvente: estan los que usamos generalmente, pero hay mejores, acá viene la diferencia.
                           Para conseguir este tipo de esmaltes se opta por ir a una pinturería más
                           específica, pintureía de automotores no es mala opción. Tendremos a
                           disposición sintéticos del tipo industrial, de mucha mayor resistencia, mejor
                           acabado, mayor poder cubritivo y con opción a preparar nuestro color ideal .
                           Ni intentaría aplicarlos con algo diferente a un soplete, hete aquí una nueva
                          cuestión, los hay desde unos 30 obamas, minisopletes por gravedad (con el
                          vasito arriba) que servirán para la mayor parte de lo que hagamos, podemos
                          usarlos con y sin abanico, un regulador no viene mal. Acabado perfecto, pode-
                          mos lijar con una 1500 y luego pulir etc. Secado al tacto una 1/2 hora y unos
                          días para el secado total.
                          Los nitrosintéticos o nitrocelulósicos secan mas rápido, a los 15" aplico la
                          segunda mano, de un día a otro seco y con muy buena resistencia, lo uso
                         mucho para satinados y mate, rejas o lo que quieran.
                         Se pueden pintar con laca arriba, empresas de colectivos lo hacen.

Poliuretano: De dureza espectacular, acabado impecable, opción a colores diferentes, es
                           una laca con color basicamente. Lleva catalizador y se puede diluir amen que se
                           debe para un mejor acabado, no es fácil de pintar, que no haya polvillo o pelu-
                           sas. Se lija y pule después...si esta impecablemente pintado es un espejo sin
                           eso....no es fácil. Que no se seque en el soplete.
                          Entre mano y mano no se puede dejar secar completamente, dependiendo unos
                          20 minutos....podrían ser. De un día a otro habría que quitar lijando el brillo
                         y luego repintar

Epoxi: mas resistente que el poliuretano, catalizado, para algo sumamente especifico diría.

Poliéster: es lo que usamos como bicapa, es una base con montón de posibilidades de colo-
                     res, perlas de diferentes tipos (reflejo) y despues se recubre con unas capas de
                     poliuretano  (laca) para que lo proteja. Hay tricapa.....es un tema en sí mismo
                     lograr tal o cual acabado. Cualquier cosa preguntan específicamente, si no lo se, lo
                    averiguo.

Para pintar, por ejemplo el cobertor de un tiro balanceado ( estufa) utilizar pintura siliconada
alta temperatura con soplete sí o sí. Tarda en secar.

Para lijar la laca o el poliuretano usamos 1200, 1500 o 2000, luego lustre con 2 en 1 o
  con 2 o 3 pastas de acabado. Hay lijas en seco.

Si se chorrea, hay varias maneras de salvar la cuestión, depende del caso. Pregunte antes de hacer
macanas.

Vamos ahora con el tema acabados...

Masilla: recomiendo usar masilla finish (poliuretánica), catalizada, después de un rato
                 podemos lijar con  lija 240, 360, 400 en seco, depende de la instancia del proceso,
                 depende que estamos preparando, etc. Un tarro chico nos sirve para varios y diversos
                 usos, fijar piezas....no se debe pero se puede.
                 Se aplica en capas finas, presionando bien con espátula u hoja metálica flexible.
                 La masilla poliester diria Barth, esta de pelos, pero así de salada o cara tambien por
                 estos pagos.
                 Hay masilla epoxi tipo aluminio para rellenos y demases.
                 La masilla plástica es mas para relleno y no acabado.
Primer: es un tipo de pintura que damos después de masillar y antes de pintar, fija y sella.
                Puede ser poliuretánico, (catalizado) el cual se lija y después se aplica el acabado.
                Puede ser nitrosintético, mas básico diría. Lo uso para maderas.
                Puede ser primer fosfatizante, ideal para ferrosos, le decían cataforesis antes.
                Es ideal es sobre chapa, después masillado y luego primer común antes de pintar.
                Para pintar sobre plásticos (algunos) se usa un sellador específico previo a la pintura.
                Para pintar sobre aluminio, hierro, galvanizado, se usa puente adherente o Wash
                primer le dicen. Es transparente, asi que se puede laquear y queda color metal.
                También se puede pintar de color.
                El primer fosfatizante también se puede usar como base para el aluminio o galvanizado
                pero tiene color.

             Para desengrasar se usa desengrasante, no thinner, aunque se puede a veces.
             Para diluir se usa diluyente especifico, no thinner, aunque a veces se puede.
             Thinner bueno es fundamental, se vende suelto o de a 4, 10, 20 y no sale mucho
             mas caro, abismo de diferencia en prestaciones, secado y acabado.

Soplete : básicamente para las pinturas y lacas es de 1.3, para los primer 1.7 de aguja
                   para dejar pasar los componentes de mayor micronaje con facilidad. Sino
                   perdemos espesor del primer al diluirlo más, lo cual no nos sirve si lo vamos
                  a lijar.....con 400 preferiblemente en círculos, roto-orbital es mágica, amen de cara.

Dilución: es variable, para nitro uso 2:1, dos de pintura, 1 de diluyente, para laca depen-
               del acabado, un 20 % lo uso frecuentemente. Sintético industrial al 20 o 40 %
               depende del soplete, la pintura, la cantidad de básico (pigmento), etc. etc.

Distancia de pintado: de 10 a 20, 30 cm., depende de lo que este haciendo.

Para todo esto la superficie debe estar perfectamente acabada, con poliuretano o bicapa ni hablar, el primer es nuestra última opción de ocultar detalles.
Las condiciones de humedad y polvo deben ser medianamente controladas.


Sin grandes detalles esto es una guía básica para pintar.
Su pregunta no molesta.



Después subo unas fotos para ver de que estamos hablando.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 13, 2018)

Removedor , lavandina , látigo ?


----------



## pppppo (Jul 15, 2018)

Acabado de una tapa en nitro.



Laca sobre metal virgen, wash primer previo y arenado.



Poliuretano blanco.


poliuretano negro, sin pulir todavia.



Primer catalizado.




Bicapa, poliester y laca poliuretanica.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 15, 2018)

Esa es la clásica nitrosintética ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 27, 2018)

Truco  con cinta de pintor para evitar ensuciar "la canaleta"  y además chorrear las latas


----------



## pppppo (Jul 30, 2018)

Esta es la posta lo cual no significa una mala opcion la casera.
Lo aclarado anteriormente, sirve para bafles, equipos y demases, segun se requiera, fueron ejemplos nada mas.


----------

